# Fillingham Castle Gatehouse and Lodge, Lincolnshire, October 2016



## HughieD (Oct 5, 2016)

Wasn't intending on doing a report on this place but it just turned out so damn photogenic and charming that I had to do one. The place in question is the former main entrance and lodge to Fillingham Castle just 9 miles north of Lincoln on the A15 (Ermine Street). Also known as Ermine lodge, it was built in 1775 of limestone ashlar in battlement gothic style, possibly designed by John Carr. The castle itself Castle sits above The Cliff and was built in 1770 for Sir Cecil Wray using stone quarried from the park.

The last people to live here apparently were Mr and Mrs Grant when they were in the late fifties. Living was basic. The living room and kitchen were to the right of the gate and the bedroom on the other side. There was no electricity or running water but they did have a well and pump in the garden.

The Grade II listed structure (16th December 1964) is in a pretty poor way now which is a real shame. Historic England lists it as 'very bad' in terms of its condition which is pretty accurate. The turret on the right hand side of the lodge has missing stonework at the top and is in danger of collapse. The screen wall at the far right is leaning inwards. The main lodge rooms in the turrets flanking the entrance arch are roofless with foliage and trees growing inside. 

Turned out to be a delightful mini explore in the lovely autumn twilight. Here's the pictures.

The gatehouse is bang on the A15:


img8018 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Close-up of the right-hand tower:


img7986 by HughieDW, on Flickr

View through the gates towards Fillingham Castle:


img7987bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

Side elevation from the south looking north:


img7989 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Looking south:


img7995 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Used by the farmer in the past?


img7990 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7991 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Overgrown doorway:


img7994 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And one with its door still in situ:


img8006 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Fallen door-arch masonry:


img7996 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In we go. Here's the kitchen:


img7997 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice little range:


img8000 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And parlour shelves:


img7999 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8005 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Passageway through to the lounge:


img8003 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The lounge and what is left of the roof:


img8002 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On the inside looking out:


img8007 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The bedroom:


img8008 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A boarded up window:


img8009 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A decorative circular aperture - note carved heads either side:


img8011 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Sunset on the West side:


img8015 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Silhouette on the East side:



img7985 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## jsp77 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm glad you did do a report HughieD, definitely worth it as you have taken some great photos.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 5, 2016)

That's a great report hughie.so glad you posted it.i would certainly give this a look if I was in the area.really enjoyed this one


----------



## smiler (Oct 5, 2016)

I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 5, 2016)

Nicely done and good shots, especially the sunset ones. That's a very small gate keepers house.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 5, 2016)

I always love finding original features in buildings. Love this report HughieD


----------



## HughieD (Oct 5, 2016)

Cheers folks. Love it when something turns out to be more than you expected!


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 8, 2016)

I rather like that palce and very nicely shot sir


----------



## fernox (Oct 11, 2016)

Not sure if im allowed to share video links so if im not please remove, couldn't resist visiting this place today https://youtu.be/i6Oq_g4gBTg


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 11, 2016)

fernox said:


> Not sure if im allowed to share video links so if im not please remove, couldn't resist visiting this place today https://youtu.be/i6Oq_g4gBTg



Not bad, informative but there is a dedicated video post on this website. You could put it there.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 11, 2016)

Goes OK in the thread as a bit of extra info. This guy has been to some interesting places.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2016)

Still some beautiful features left!Cracking images well worth showing.


----------



## fernox (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks Hugh sorry i didn't realize there was a dedicated video section will have a look


----------



## HughieD (Oct 14, 2016)

fernox said:


> Thanks Hugh sorry i didn't realize there was a dedicated video section will have a look



Cheers mate. And no probs...


----------



## The Lone Groover (Jan 9, 2017)

I drive past this every Saturday and have never thought to stop! Many thanks for posting!


----------

